# new in arlington va



## argentum (Oct 9, 2006)

hey there, i just moved to arlington va and am really missing my old game group back in il.  i'm 31 and have gamed since first edition though i currently play 3.5.  Back in il i had 2-3 games a week i used to play in and have a world that ran for two years and spent five years building.  im looking for a game to join or people who would like to play in a game that i run.  really im looking to meet other gamers.  If anyone is interested give me a yell or if anyone can recommend a good gaming store that would be great to.


----------



## Cyberia (Oct 10, 2006)

*DM looking for players and location*

Hey,

I'm currently trying to find players for a new game. It would be a 3.5 edition Dragonlance game. No prior knowledge of the setting would be required. One of the biggest hurdles right now is trying to find a place to play (my apartment is unsuitable right now for it). I'm currently in Fairfax, but will travel for the game.

If you're interested, drop me a line.

Thanks,
Cyberia

p.s. as for stores in the area... I think the two best are Complete Strategist (on Route 7) and the Game Parlor stores (one in Woodbridge, the other in Chantilly). Not sure what's close to you, and if you can get there, definitely try one of the Game Parlor locations.


----------



## shah_0 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Definitely interested*

I also posted a reply to yours in my post, but I'm interested for sure.  What days work best for you?  I'm looking for 3.5 and have most every WoTC book to use (and share, of course!).  Let me know.  I prefer Forgotten Realms/Greyhawk, but if you have a world that you use I'd love to hear more about it.


----------

